# Comparativi



## mikasa_90

Daniel is less intelligent than Tom
Mt computer isn't as cheap as yours
I see him more often than you
My room is less big than yours
Our bag is as heavy as yours


*How I can translate them?*


----------



## jazyk

Daniel este mai puţin inteligent decât Tom.
Calculatorul meu nu este la fel de ieftin decât al tău.
Îl văd mai adesea decât tu.
Camera mea este mai puţin mare decât a ta (or maybe better: Camera ta este mai mare decât a mea.)
Geanta noastră este la fel de grea ca a ta.


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Daniel este mai puţin inteligent decât Tom.
> Calculatorul meu nu este la fel de ieftin decât al tău.
> Îl văd mai adesea decât tu.
> Camera mea este mai puţin mare decât a ta (or maybe better: Camera ta este mai mare decât a mea.)
> Geanta noastră este la fel de grea ca a ta.



I hope jayzk is not getting upset because of a few little corrections.
Calculatorul meu nu este la fel de ieftin *ca *al tău.
Îl văd mai adesea (des) decât *tine*.


----------



## jazyk

No, I'm not upset and the one about decât instead of ca was a goof-up, as you can see I got it right the first time, but my concern is this one:



> I see him more often than you


I interpreted this as _I see him more often than you see him_, but it could be equally interpreted like you did: _I see him more than I see you._ We'd need Mikasa to tell us exactly what he/she wants here.


----------

